# الديتول



## ابراهيم عليوة (28 ديسمبر 2013)

ياريت حد يفيدني ازاي اعمل ديتول شعبي انا عاوز اعمل 10 لتر تقريبا ممكن اعرف طريقتة ازاي وهل هيا صعبة ولا سهلة
انا قريت كام موضوع في الملتقي بس مفهمتش حاجة


----------



## ابراهيم عليوة (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*فينكم يااهل الخبرة؟*​


----------

